

Personality Atlas – How the world views other countries - humbertomn
http://personalityatlas.com/

======
dwolfson
"Views expressed are based on survey results of a 27-market study." A bit more
detail concerning the source (without having to download the full report)
would be nice.

~~~
zeeed
I'd file this rather in the category 'entertainment' than 'science', but then
again, I'm from Uniformany.

------
deeteecee
i would suggest having a list of potential stereotypes and having people from
the other countries vote on them =) and then choosing the stereotypes

